# Old Apple...



## granfire (Aug 14, 2014)

yes, I am just full of questions today ain't I....

The Boys have a really old Apple computer that was donated a year ago, but it's 15 years old by now and recently bit the dust. 
There was nothing really important on it, I don't even think the roster of the troop, but a ongoing tally of cash on hand. The thing has been down for several month now (because we all are scared to death the thing is going to explode...)
Can you pull the hard drive out like on a PC and recover data (but nobody runs an Apple...)?

Recycle the beast and get some money, is that an option?

:lol:


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 14, 2014)

recycle it --- you might get a few dollars for it cos it's an antique 

otherwise i think that you can pull the hard drive and hope for the best --- what did you plan on doing with said hard drive if you manage to pull it ?????


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 14, 2014)

granfire said:


> Can you pull the hard drive out like on a PC and recover data



Yes you can.

Open the case pull the hard drive and then recycle it


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 14, 2014)

There is software available that will let you read the Apple HD on a PC, but given the vast age of the drive, it's possible the formatting may not be the same as it is on more current models. Expect to apply your Google-Fu to that issue.


----------



## jezr74 (Aug 14, 2014)

You could try something like MacDrive to mount the drive for PC, if you can do it and get the data off within 5 days you only need the trial versions.

Other obstacle you may have is the older macs used a connection called SCSI, and has been superseded with SATA in modern machines. So in short, might not have the right connections.

You can tell what the drive is by looking at the ribbon it connects with.. SCSI is a wide ribbon.


 maybe I have gone too far back..

You could take a photo and we can tell you, if getting the data back is important enough for you.


----------



## granfire (Aug 14, 2014)

I guess we will just scrap the beast then. it was really not much left on when we got it. Once a cadilac in it's prime....it more like rusty Herbie now....

Thanks guys


----------



## Kurai (Aug 15, 2014)

You might want to put up an eBay listing.  A lot of people are into "Vintage" these days.


----------

